# mehrere <a href > in einen integrieren



## carlo (7. Feb 2007)

*guten morgen*

also ich hab folgendes problem ->


```
// der java script 
function makeVisible( name )
{
  document.getElementsByName(name)[0].type = 'file';
}


// der html teil
[url="javascript:makeVisible('Durchsuchen2');"]-2-[/url]
[url="javascript:makeVisible('Durchsuchen3');"]-3-[/url]
[url="javascript:makeVisible('Durchsuchen4');"]-4-[/url]
[url="javascript:makeVisible('Durchsuchen5');"]-5-[/url]
```

Ein einfaches Formular, bei den man Textfelder hinzufügen kann.
In meinen Fall verwende ich es für Uploads.

Ich will dass die <a href >, die ausgegeben werden, in nur *einer* <a href> steht.

Also ich will da keine 5 Links haben, sondern nur einen, der dann ein neues Textfeld erstellt wenn man draufklickt...

Ich hab leider so gut wie keine Erfahrungen mit Java. 
Hab es mit php probiert, scheitere aber an den einbinden von java.... falls das überhaupt mal möglich ist..

könnte mir da mal bitte jemand erklären wie das geht?


----------



## AlArenal (7. Feb 2007)

Das Problem ist zunächst, dass dies genau Null mit Java zu tun hat.


----------



## carlo (7. Feb 2007)

achwas, echt jetzt? 
verdammt dann bin ich hier wohl falsch.. 
ich dachte es, wegen dem "javascript:makeVisible"

also ist das ein reines html problem ?


----------



## AlArenal (7. Feb 2007)

Nein, es ist ein JavaScript Problem. Aber:

http://www.java-ist-nicht-javascript.de/


----------



## carlo (7. Feb 2007)

kk , also hat das nix mit java zutun, sondern mit javascript..

gut das ich jetzt darüber aufgeklärt bin, schonmal ein danke dafür :]

was also müsste ich jetzt machen, ein kleiner tipp würde mir schon genügen ;o
Einfach mal in der Fachsprache ausdrücken, wie ihr hier vorgehen würdet.


----------

